# 9/27-28 Bodacious report



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Left out Saturday morning with Bo, Matt (Sundowner), WayneO (Himself)and Scott (LITECATCH). Headed down to the Nipple and put out a few lines and started trolling. Took till mid morning to get our first bite. A white came up on the squid chain. He attacks the chain and starts stripping out on it. Manages to cut the eye on the teaser line guide, eat a squid, and pop a notch out on a rigger. Gets off the squid chain and slides back to the rigger lure. Takes it, begins a aerial show goung starboard to port about a hundred yards out. Fish was going nuts! Managed to throw the hook after only a minute or so. Wound up down below the Double Nipple on a line just north of Ocean Confidence. Picked up a fe dolphin there. Fished it, Horn Mountain, Ram Powell till dawn. All we had to show were some blackfin. I swear Scott could have caught a thousand of those BFT. Headed North at daylight looking for a line we saw on the Roffs. Found it just South of Petronious. Worked it for a while. Scott rolled out of bed around 0900. He comes up in the salon just in time to walk right staight through to the deck and fight a nice dolphin. Line was made up real well. Lots of bait too. Had a blue come up and molest the corner flat. We were pretty sure it did not feel steel. Decided to slide off the line and make a wide turn and go back down the line. Seems Mr Blue followed us the whole time. Right in the middle of my turn, it picked off the starboard rigger. Bo grabbed the rod and passed it to Matt. Cleared lines and started to get line back. Got the fish all the way to the bimini. Fish makes a dive, twist and reverses direction all in one movement and pulls the hook. Trolled a while more and headed back to Palafox Marina. Wound up with a mess of dolphin and 2 bill shots. Got to fish with some great guys. Had a blast as usual.

Wade


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good time and good action. Thanks for the report.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome Wade, sounds like you guys had a great time and a great crew.:bowdown


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade,

Had a GREAT time this past weekend fishing on the Bodacious!!! Thanks for the invite. Next time I'll make sure you have a matching shirt so you don't feel left out!! LOL! That is one awsome fishing machine!!! Watching college football and the trolling spread from the bridge at the same time is sinfull!!! Thanks again.

WayneO


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job fellas!


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup enjoyed cleanin the fishbox and getting all the rotten bostom mack. out of the cockpit freezer today guys!! =) haha Wish I had been there sounds like yall had a good time!!


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

wish i was out there with yall wade, good to hear about the bite, sounds promising


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations on outfishing me once again, guys!

Sorry we missed you.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

What a beautiful boat...nice job guys


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Ihad a feeling a comment like that was comin from you hal hahah


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report Wade. Glad to hear you're back at em.Good job fellows.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report Wade. We fished from the Nipple and down into the canyon on Sunday. Had a Bill absolutely rape (sliced and diced)a ~15 lb Skipjack near the Spur, but nothing else worth reporting.


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Miss you Wade!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Xanadu (9/30/2008)*Congratulations on outfishing me once again, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry we missed you.






Wade, your moderator powers need to be curtailed. Since when did going O fer 2 become outfishing the regular crew.



Sore loser!


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

hahaaha thats halarious wade!!


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Hal,

You do sound a bit jealous.....but if it makes you feel any better we were 0-0 on hardtails!!!

Wayne


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats, sounds like ya'll had a good trip


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Man! what a good time we had!! thanks for the call Wade it was a pleasure fishing on the Bodacious. Bo was a great host!! it was good meeting Matt also. wish the hooks would have held on those bill fish. the black fin tuna were a hoot on those deep drop jigs. it was also a treat to sit on the flybridge and watch college football on the Raymarine E120. on the way to the Ram i split the screen and had the Alabama game on one side and the radar on the other! too cool! 

ps. the bleeding has stopped, tell Bo i am sorry for bleeding all over the engine room! at least we got the fresh water system going for the ice machine!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *WayneO (10/1/2008)*Hal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You must have forgotten the spreader bars!


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

bleeding in the engine room????? AHHH I had it spotless!!!!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i guess i sliced my hand open on a hose clamp. i did not feel it, just noticed i was bleeding all over the fresh water pump and motor. i was wiring up the new pressure switch.

ps. remind Wade not to unwire a switch with 6 wires and a jumper without making notes of where the wires go!!:banghead


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

trip that will keep you busy for another few months


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

so wade a little birdy is telling me october fest is ruined....this is a sad day if true there baldy


----------

